# Istick 50w going into safe mode with any dripper I put on.



## Delaray69 (21/7/15)

Hey all

I recently bought myself a Istick 50w,

I love using my drippers when at home, and when i'm out and about using my atlantis v2

When using my drippers, the ohm reading is jumping around sometimes, and then the Istick goes into safemode (it shuts down and i need to insert the usb cable to get it back on again.)

This is very annoying when i'm trying to take a nice vape and on button push it shuts down.

I've check all my coils etc etc for anyting might causing a short (Found nothing)

Checked all the screws for maybe a lose connection.(all 100% tight)

I'm running out of ideas....

Any help would be grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Tiaan (21/7/15)

Delaray69 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I recently bought myself a Istick 50w,
> 
> ...



Hey man, what ohm is your build? As far as I know the iStick 50w only goes down to 0,3ohm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/7/15)

Try lifting the 510 pin out a bit using a paperclip or small screwdriver. One of my atties pushed mine in deeper than usual and it got stuck down there. Working fine again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Delaray69 (21/7/15)

My Ohm builds are useally 0.3ohm these days, i'm not going lower than 0.4 ohm lol

Sorry noob question.... where do I adjust the pin on the istick?


----------



## BumbleBee (21/7/15)

The 510 pin on the 50w iStick is spring loaded and shouldn't need adjusting, unless it has bottomed out and got stuck like @Viper_SA said. Just check it first, push down on it with a pen or something to see if it moves up and down.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Delaray69 (21/7/15)

Thanks

Try pushing with a pen on the pin and it is moving up and down....


----------



## Tiaan (21/7/15)

Then it is probably built too low. Put 1 or 2 extra wraps on the coils and it wont happen.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Delaray69 (21/7/15)

Building 0.5 ohm coils now!

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## BumbleBee (21/7/15)

Delaray69 said:


> Building 0.5 ohm coils now!
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!


Is it working now?

I've only bricked my iS50 once. I dry fired a fresh build on my Goblin, one of the coil legs went white hot in a split second and the mod shut down immediately. Still haven't figured out why. Once I got it booted up again it fired the same coil just fine, albeit with hotspots on one coil. All I can think of is maybe a weak spot in the wire throwing the resistance off. So check your coils for hotspots.


----------



## kelly22 (23/7/15)

What atty you using and does it have an adjustable 510 , mayb try adjusting the 510 on yge atty n dry the 510 properly in case u have some juice on it


----------



## kelly22 (23/7/15)

Oh and check that the post screws are properly tightened n leads not touching ur top cap after u trimmed them


----------

